# 2G Kingston KVR good?



## _33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi,

I have read a lot about the KVR400X64C3AK2/2G which is Kingston's Value kit for 2GB of memory.  I read it's very compliant to the NF4 and AMD cpus.  Even that it does 3-3-3 out of the box and can be overclocked to 444mhz at 2.5-3-3 timings.  Anyone has that kit and can post performance scores?  Sandra / Everest / 3Dmark / superPI ...

THIS MEMORY

Thank you!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have two 512MB Kingston Valueram modules and they are very quick and reliable for the price. They work well with my NF3 and AMD64, other than my mobo's memory speed problem I've had nothing to worry about.


----------



## _33 (Jun 5, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> I have two 512MB Kingston Valueram modules and they are very quick and reliable for the price. They work well with my NF3 and AMD64, other than my mobo's memory speed problem I've had nothing to worry about.



But I'm talking about the 2x1GB kit.  They are totally different, because I have the KVR 2x512MB and I heard the 2x1GB kit is much much improved in overclocking and tweaking capabilities.

Even, I think the chips on the Mushkin HP3200 2-3-2-6 2x1GB which are Infineon (rated 3-3-3) are the same used on the KVR 2x1GB kit.

EDIT:  Was wrong, the KVR 2GB kit uses even better chips, the Samsung UCCC!!!  Someone help!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry, I thought they'd be quite similar. My mistake.


----------



## _33 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Well.....*

Seems I equiped my PC with 2 gigs of Kingston KVR (value ram!).  Ok, before we get all excited and laugh about the value ram and what people think about what are the performances of value ram.  Let me post some figures here, after just a few hours of tweaking.  I can tell you guys this ram is much much faster than the 1 gig of KVR I had before.  They are dated week 18 of 2006, and very compliant with my DFI.  Of course it won't overclock much...  But for the price, it's pretty damn fast memory, and specially for 1 gig per stick!!!  I wasn't expecting such tight latencies, and 1T overclocking is still nice.


----------



## _33 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Update on performance*

Well, here's something I was able to do with the *2Gig DDR1 Kingston KVR kit*.  The problem thoe is I had to bump the voltage to 2.8 and I have no heatsink for those sticks, so they are highly unstable at DDR466.  Bu I was able to take those snapshots, post them here while enjoying this bandwidth, no errors of course!  So that's at DDR466 and only cas 3-3-3-8 but all the rest are tight timings and very tweaked for the least errors at higher clocks.See how close my bandwidth is to these 2GB PC8000 DDR2 sticks. And, be even in bandwidth (but much better latencies on my part) compared to these Corsair XMS DDR2 PC8500 1GB sticks (rated 10 out of 10).  I'm not through with overclocking these, next I'll try to put cas 3.5 and cas 4 see how much more I can raise them.  7gb/s in Sandra would be sweet!  Yet, I will never be able to beat these serious OCZ DDR2 sticks!!!

I'd have to say thoe that staying DDR1 for now is a wize choice, probably until DDR3 shows up.

EDIT: CAS 3.5 and CAS 4 not possible.  Won't even boot to bios.  I don't know how that can be.  Sadly I was counting on that to push the mhz, but eh!  Last thing I can try is more volts, but need some copper plates to help the ram sticks.


----------



## DGuy (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello I am new to OC'in but a member on our site, HKS help me out. 
i also have kingston valve ram and he said he does not know how it is going so fast. Mine is running right now at 240mhz and stable, pass 3dmark05 and plays BF2 and GTR fine. temps are 28c idle and 48c loaded.
i am running a AMD 64 3800+ but with the OC it is running faster than a 4800+
here is my ram
Kingston Valve Ram 
PC3200 2x1g sticks 
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
Serial Number Modual 1 = 73387B85h 
Serial Number Modual 2 = 73387A85h 
Also Added Heat sinks to the ram sticks.
and i got a BFG nvidia 7600GT OC

we are planning on going higher in speeds but i wanted to get a better cpu cooler it was stock.

for all the info and pics hope over to our site and take a peek. easier than reposting pics.
http://r2clan.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=2981


----------



## _33 (Jun 14, 2006)

DGuy said:
			
		

> Hello I am new to OC'in but a member on our site, HKS help me out.
> i also have kingston valve ram and he said he does not know how it is going so fast. Mine is running right now at 240mhz and stable, pass 3dmark05 and plays BF2 and GTR fine. temps are 28c idle and 48c loaded.
> i am running a AMD 64 3800+ but with the OC it is running faster than a 4800+
> here is my ram
> ...



Yes those sticks will overclock like mad for value ram.  It's specially because of the chips used on these sticks.  But in no way it should be looked at as high end.  Still, I looked at your sisoft sandra bandwidth, and seems bad.  It says you are running your ram in 2T mode.  I bet that if you run them in 1T mode, you might not hit 240mhz, or might be unstable.  In 1T I am unstable at 234mhz  with not heat spreaders on ram.  Anyway, my bandwidth is way past 6GB/s in Sandra, and your says 4.8GB/s.  Definately, something wrong in your settings.  Could you put your ram settings here so I can see what's wrong?  Maybe a snapshot from A64tweaker or something like that...


----------



## DGuy (Jun 14, 2006)

what sandra version are you running because i found in 2007 version your scores are lower than in 2005.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 14, 2006)

DGuy said:
			
		

> what sandra version are you running because i found in 2007 version your scores are lower than in 2005.



You mean bandwidth scores are lower? They shouldn't be because they are measured in set units, it isn't like 3Dmark which becomes harder with the new versions.


----------



## DGuy (Jun 14, 2006)

no my scores in sandra 2007 are lower than in 2005.. my cpu only get 18000 dry or something in 2007 but in 2005 i get 20000 dry. for cpu test. my memory in 2005 will get close to 6000, it was 5900 or something. 

i am stabe a 2t at 240mhz but 1t is not. just tried.  

but what are the setting you are running your ram at??


----------



## _33 (Jun 14, 2006)

DGuy said:
			
		

> no my scores in sandra 2007 are lower than in 2005.. my cpu only get 18000 dry or something in 2007 but in 2005 i get 20000 dry. for cpu test. my memory in 2005 will get close to 6000, it was 5900 or something.
> 
> i am stabe a 2t at 240mhz but 1t is not. just tried.
> 
> but what are the setting you are running your ram at??



The CPU score in 2007 has been reajusted because of miscalculation in earlier Sandra, but the memmory bandwidth I have tested with 2005 and 2007 and they give the same results at 100MB more or less difference.  The results you got from sandra is one thing, you might want to try Everest see what you get there.  I get 7GB/s on Everest.


----------



## DGuy (Jun 14, 2006)

ok here are a couple of pics of the ram













i am new to the OC and we just started off easy by moving the FSB and volts. i am stable right now at 240mhz but thats in 2t.. if 1t will be faster at a lower speed i can change the ratio for the cpu and ram and get more out of the cpu still.


----------



## _33 (Jun 14, 2006)

DGuy said:
			
		

> ok here are a couple of pics of the ram
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At 1T command rate, try 200mhz FSB and leave it stable, then raise it to around 217mhz (DDR433) in 1T 3-3-3-8.  The next step is go in A64tweaker and take a snapshot of that and I'll give you a snapshot of mine and we'll see how different our sticks are see if you can achieve a nice bandwidth (6GB in sandra bare minimum).  I also run at 2.7v btw.  2.8v preferred for stability in frequencies above 230mhz and above in 1T mode.  The problem btw, with that software (Easytune 5) is that you're runnign 1:1 ratio fsb/ram speed.  The Athlons are capable of much much more flexibility than that!!!

Dump that fancy looking program and replace that with a more flexible tool called SYSTOOL.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 14, 2006)

DGuy said:
			
		

> no my scores in sandra 2007 are lower than in 2005.. my cpu only get 18000 dry or something in 2007 but in 2005 i get 20000 dry. for cpu test. my memory in 2005 will get close to 6000, it was 5900 or something.
> *
> i am stabe a 2t at 240mhz but 1t is not. just tried.  *
> 
> but what are the setting you are running your ram at??



Have you tried bumping up your voltage yet? That might help.


----------



## DGuy (Jun 14, 2006)

i just used easytune so while i was doing it i could talk to the guy helping me on teamspeak. once we found it would work ok at 240mhz i went in the bios and set it there. I'll give that a go tonight after work.

as for the voltages. cpu stock was 1.35 and i moved it up to 1.4 and the ram was 2.6 stock and it was moved up to 2.7. 

but it i get higher bandwidth with it at 1t does that mean it is running faster?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 14, 2006)

1T is faster in just about all cases.


----------



## _33 (Jun 15, 2006)

DGuy said:
			
		

> i just used easytune so while i was doing it i could talk to the guy helping me on teamspeak. once we found it would work ok at 240mhz i went in the bios and set it there. I'll give that a go tonight after work.
> 
> as for the voltages. cpu stock was 1.35 and i moved it up to 1.4 and the ram was 2.6 stock and it was moved up to 2.7.
> 
> but it i get higher bandwidth with it at 1t does that mean it is running faster?



The most important in memory is not the frequency, it's efficiency (DDR2 proved it)!  1T setting is the first step.  200mhz 1T will give you better performance than what you actually have.  Please have confidence, I went through the same things as you before.


----------



## DGuy (Jun 15, 2006)

ok well i tweak it last night got it to go into 1t but i could not got 217mhz. computer would not start. so i set my cpu to 250mhz and ram to 228mhz booted great. and passed all tests.

here is the A65Tweaker screen shot you wanted don't know if it is right





and hear are the resaults for the specs above


----------



## _33 (Jun 15, 2006)

So here are my memory settings.  Here I circled the areas of difference between your ram and mine, except the MEM CLK 2 and MEM CLK 3 which I think must be an error since you have 2 sticks and should be disabled.

The reason you couldn't clock to something like 217mhz ram is because your Read Preamble  and Async Latency is too tight.  So at lower clock it wouldn't get to those short timings and so would lock the system.  Those are not influencing performance, so they must be let loose.

Row Cycle Time (Trc) as you can see I cut that one short.  The minimum is either 7 or 8 depending on frequency of ram.  You could have to raise it to 9 at over 240mhz.

Row Refresh Cycle Time (Trfc).  13 is a good compromise.  13 is good up to 225-230 mhz, past that you need 14.  Past 240mhz, you'll need that at 15.

RAS to RAS Delay (Trrd) can be set to 0 as the memory makes it's own delay on that one so the system doesn't really have to figure this out.

Write Recovery Time (Twr) at 2 make a little difference in performance, compared to 3.  It's a nice one to set.

Write to Read Delay Time (Twtr) at 1 is nice, again you really get better latencies with this lowered to 1.

Read to Write Delay Time (Trtw) at 2 gives some nice performance gain compared to the default value of 4.

Refresh Rate (Tref) is set to 100mhz at 7.8us because it giv es better stability overall

DQS Strobe Timing:  The 2 values in there is basically setting the DQS to allign memory cycle  in a way that you get less fails from your memory.  My current settings for that one are quite standard for overclocking.

Dynamic Idle Cycle Counter:  Said to bring better stability when enabled, and it does.

For good measure, I want to share this nice program I found called A64Info v0.60.  It's a little better than A64Tweaker and has more functionality, less bugs.


----------



## DGuy (Jun 15, 2006)

ok so if i change these numbers. should i increase my speed and sability?

Thanks for your help by the way. i am new and all though i know where the numbers are and know how to change them i have no idea what the out come would be. i'll try to set mine up like yours and see what happens.


----------



## _33 (Jun 16, 2006)

DGuy said:
			
		

> ok so if i change these numbers. should i increase my speed and sability?
> 
> Thanks for your help by the way. i am new and all though i know where the numbers are and know how to change them i have no idea what the out come would be. i'll try to set mine up like yours and see what happens.



I absolutely don't understand what you mean!

Try it, break a leg.  To test stability, run several passes of MEMTEST86+, specially cycles 6,7 and 8.  If you get errors, it means your memory is unstable.  Best is to let it run all night when you feel coàmfortable with your tweaking.  If in the morning you have errors that showed up during your all night test, then the settings are too demanding for your ram and so you will need to slack and rework them properly.  *Believe me, I spent some hours testing these values for my 2gig KVR kit.  They are rock solid for up to DDR440, then I have to slack some value and/or up voltage a bit.  The only way to find out is to play around.*


----------



## DGuy (Jun 16, 2006)

ok with your setting my computer will run and i can pass the benchmark in sandra. but when i run 3dmark05 there is some issues. it runs it but my video is jumpy. running games are ok but when i use fraps to record it get jumpy like 3dmark. 
so i set my ram to auto just to see and everything smoothed out no jumping at all. 

I am currently running 250mhz cpu and 228mhz ram at a command rate of 1T but auto settings.


----------



## _33 (Jun 16, 2006)

DGuy said:
			
		

> ok with your setting my computer will run and i can pass the benchmark in sandra. but when i run 3dmark05 there is some issues. it runs it but my video is jumpy. running games are ok but when i use fraps to record it get jumpy like 3dmark.
> so i set my ram to auto just to see and everything smoothed out no jumping at all.
> 
> I am currently running 250mhz cpu and 228mhz ram at a command rate of 1T but auto settings.



If you're not willing to work your own settings to tighten up the ram and get the best performance out of them, then my efforts are in vein.  The probem also, is that I run my ram settings at DDR433 (217mhz).  So obviously you have to do some slacking or else you get memory errors and possibly hangs.


----------



## DGuy (Jun 17, 2006)

well sorry. I don;t know much about overclocking. i know a little but as for what every setting for the memory does and how it will affect everything i don't know. I got it to smooth out with your setting but i am now at 236mhz. 

again thanks for your help.

is there a site that tell you hat eash does and how it will affect your system if you change? or is it more trial and error?

And one other thing it say my HyperTransport Clock is at 1040 MHz i heard it is not sappost to be over 1000mhz is this true or shjould i be turning something down to get it below


----------



## DGuy (Jun 17, 2006)

ok i seen your everest score and i did one on my pc.. here is what i got


----------



## _33 (Jun 17, 2006)

DGuy said:
			
		

> ok i seen your everest score and i did one on my pc.. here is what i got



That is excellent my friend!  You have surpassed my own performance benchmark!  You can post your ram setting from A64info or A64tweaker if you wish, I'm interested.

But also, notice, I have faster L1 and L2 cache (slightly), and my ram latency is much improved.  It's all in the settings.  I prefer tight latency than extreme bandwidth, because for games, latency is very important.  But raw bandwidth is very important also, good job!

Next, your HTT is pas 1000?  Well, don't worry!  It can easily take 1100 and even close to 1200.  Absolutely no worries at something like 1040...  Feel lucky about that, I have a hard time having it reach 950 because of my cpu multi stuck at 9 max...  The only way I could reach 1000 would be to either use 4X HTT multi or bump my LDT / FSB up to 333 mhz......  But that would make my CPU 3Ghz, and the cooling solution that I have doesn't permit more than around 2880mhz somewhat stable.

Anyway, I'm very interestied in knowing your ram settings.  I truely suggest running MEMTEST86+, it's the first thing I do to qualify my memory.  It's directly inside  my DFI bios, and for good reason:  The best tool to test ram for errors.  There is also a Mucrosoft memory testing tool I have on a boot diskette.

Also, I need to know how many volts you put in to get those overclocks.  2.8v, 2.9v 3.0v???


----------



## DGuy (Jun 17, 2006)

ok here is the A64info. the only setting that i was could not set like yours is the RAS to RAS delay in my bios i can only go down to 2 i can not get to 0


----------



## _33 (Jun 17, 2006)

DGuy said:
			
		

> is there a site that tell you hat eash does and how it will affect your system if you change? or is it more trial and error?



Trial and error yes!  That's how you learn the limits of your ram!

Check this guide out.  This is what you asked?


----------



## _33 (Jun 17, 2006)

DGuy said:
			
		

> ok here is the A64info. the only setting that i was could not set like yours is the RAS to RAS delay in my bios i can only go down to 2 i can not get to 0



Thanks, checking those out.  I think we got the same ram.  I'm able to go 2.9v with no heat spreader on ram, but it's unstable past 234mhz even at that voltage.  But it works.

EDIT:  Your settings work fine on my system.  with an FSB of 265 or so, giving ram speed of 237 mhz.  But I do get errors in the intensive tests.  I didn't try at 3 volts and I have no ram sinks, that could be the problem too.

EDIT (2):  Here are the limits of my ram on high 300+ FSB clocks.  Not entirely safe because some errors do appear in MEMTEST86+ test 8.

EDIT (3):  I've got one more thing to try, 3-4-4-8 !!!!  Let's cross fingers


----------



## DGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

The heat sinks help out alot and they only cost me 20$ for both. cheap price for speed.
these are the ones i got. the copper ones.




here you go
I am pushing the ram though. it passes 3dmark05. and played bf2 ok.
if i got higher i get irq8 error, but i think i got some more speed i can find


----------



## _33 (Jun 20, 2006)

DGuy said:
			
		

> The heat sinks help out alot and they only cost me 20$ for both. cheap price for speed.
> these are the ones i got. the copper ones.
> 
> 
> ...



Did you put any paste, or it comes with something to make it have maximum contact with the ram chips?

Man that's a good overclock!  Nice stuff on 2.5 at 245mhz +

Who needs AM2!


----------



## DGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

no there is no paste. there is a stick on tape that is on them. works well also. i have temp probs on my ram and they are only getting to 42c loaded, that air right by the chips under the heat shink. so the chip temp is probally a little high but still cool.
yea with the 2.5 i had it at auto setting for ram for a test then i went to manual and that is what auto was using for timing.


----------



## _33 (Jun 20, 2006)

DGuy said:
			
		

> no there is no paste. there is a stick on tape that is on them. works well also. i have temp probs on my ram and they are only getting to 42c loaded, that air right by the chips under the heat shink. so the chip temp is probally a little high but still cool.
> yea with the 2.5 i had it at auto setting for ram for a test then i went to manual and that is what auto was using for timing.



I'll have to order those, they seem to work!  I tought it wasn't worth it but maybe with extra voiltage it's a must.  I know 2.9v wolks on mine, but no much gain from that.  2.7v is just a charm for a small overclock and good tight settings.

EDIT: Woohoo!!! A pole!!


----------



## EnglishLion (Jun 24, 2006)

what version of everest are you guys using?  And most importantly, is it free?


----------



## _33 (Jun 25, 2006)

EnglishLion said:
			
		

> what version of everest are you guys using?  And most importantly, is it free?



1) Everest can be had for free ... Oooopps... I mean for free!

2) the version of Everest used is in the screen captures.  But every Everest is stated to report same benchmark scores on same hardware (unlike sisoft sandra).

3) If you prefer testing with Sandra, you have the choice of the 2005 edition or the 2007 edition.

4) What do you care, you have OCZ performance memory 

5) But is your memory as fast as ours?


----------



## EnglishLion (Jun 26, 2006)

1. Looks like they've discontinued the free version of Everest.

2. Oh yeah  

3. I have 2007

4. Well OCZ use the term performance very lightly!
Their Performance range is the third down the list. After Gold and Plat.  So it's not that much better than value, except that it comes with heatspreaders attached!!

5. Maybe?!?  I sold the OCZ and bought some PC4000 G.Skill HZ but I'm having problems getting it to even run at spec on my asrock mobo.  Although I'm just testing a nice lower speed/tighter timings alternative.  Stated spec is DDR500 3,4,4,8 (which gives lots of errors in memtest+ test8) although the SPD comes up as 3,5,5,10 and I'm memtest+ stable at DDR460ish 2.5,3,3,5.  -  anyway, that could probably be a whole new thread!


----------



## _33 (Jun 26, 2006)

EnglishLion said:
			
		

> 1. Looks like they've discontinued the free version of Everest.
> 
> 2. Oh yeah
> 
> ...



Benchmark?

I'm quite satisfied with my modules thoe, they never gave me a single problem, except at DDR466 - 470 where I do have some errors in MEMTEST86+ test 8 without heat spreaders (will buy soon!).  The problem is I'm afraid of getting to the 3.x volts with not heat spreaders, the consequences could be quite ugly I suppose (short or long term use).


----------



## EnglishLion (Jun 26, 2006)

everest 2.8 trial version gives me 6846 in write and 41.1ns in latency but no values for read or copy as its a trial version!

everest 2.2 gives very different values.  So can't really compare that to your results in v2.8

Sandra2007 6601/6564 on bandwidth and 63ns on latency (random access)


What chips are on these kingston sticks? (make and model)


----------



## _33 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just got my Vantec Iceberg copper memory heat spreaders!  Now were cookin' !!!

At 3.0v they do feel a bit warm and help stabilize my DDR470 CAS 3-3-3-7 setting.  I'm quite happy now, got 7.3 GB/s read / write and 6.4 GB/s copy in Everest in perfectly stable every day usage form.

Good call DGuy!


----------



## DGuy (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey long time since this topic was alive. but i messed around with this ram again with my DFI mobo and.... well.
 would hit 250mhz on 3-3-3-8 timings 2.8V

but i loosend the timings just to see what they got. 

went to 3-4-4-10 and 2.8V (I have heat spreaders on my ram)
and turned it up to 270mhz. not stable over that.


----------



## _33 (Sep 11, 2006)

DGuy said:


> Hey long time since this topic was alive. but i messed around with this ram again with my DFI mobo and.... well.
> would hit 250mhz on 3-3-3-8 timings 2.8V
> 
> but i loosend the timings just to see what they got.
> ...



Hmmmm....!!!!!  

Are you sure we have the same sticks?!  OMFG!  Could you post an A64info screenshot and maybe a SUPERPI 1M score?  

Which bios in your DFI?  It could be due to the Opteron 165 thoe, but that memory bandwidth is just crazy for value ram!


----------



## DGuy (Sep 11, 2006)

where can i get this superpi from??
got a link?


----------



## _33 (Sep 16, 2006)

DGuy said:


> where can i get this superpi from??
> got a link?



Run Sandra 2007 and post here!

SuperPi

Oh and could you post your memory settings, from say A64tweaker or something similar?  I will try it out, but I highly doubt I'll have same results.  I also have the Vantec heat spreaders


----------



## DGuy (Sep 16, 2006)

ok i have added attached files. 

i turn the ram down a ratio so i could get my cpu speed higher. 

but still did not lose much speed.


----------



## _33 (Sep 16, 2006)

DGuy said:


> ok i have added attached files.
> 
> i turn the ram down a ratio so i could get my cpu speed higher.
> 
> but still did not lose much speed.



Sandra seems quite low compared to Everest!  I'll try this setting out.  But your mobo is an expert model, and mine is just an Ultra-D   It probably won't work as well as yours...  I'll try now.

Your superpi 1M score isn't anything extraordinary thoe.  I would of expected more like 28s.

EDIT:  I am not capable to achieve these high overclocks on my memory.  It could be that your Opteron 165 has better management of memory and permit such high bandwidth + your expert board is an awesome board to own as it adds better timings also.


----------



## DGuy (Sep 24, 2006)

can you get it to 240mhz or 245mhz on 3-3-3-8 timings?? you should be able to hit that. with 2.8v 

my old mobo could only get this ram up to 240 and after that it would not work right. with this board i can hit 270 but not stable. 255 is pretty close to 100% stable. i have had one error once while gameing for 4 hour.


----------



## _33 (Sep 25, 2006)

DGuy said:


> can you get it to 240mhz or 245mhz on 3-3-3-8 timings?? you should be able to hit that. with 2.8v
> 
> my old mobo could only get this ram up to 240 and after that it would not work right. with this board i can hit 270 but not stable. 255 is pretty close to 100% stable. i have had one error once while gameing for 4 hour.



Impossible to do here.  It could be my Venice holding me back because the max memory I can go is 235mhz and it is not stable.  I use bios from april 06 from DFI unmodded.  My cpu doesn't go much more than 2800mhz stable with my current cpu cooler.  I am planning on moving to opteron 165 also  .   Just don't have the cash!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 25, 2006)

Is 2.8Ghz really your max there?


----------



## _33 (Sep 25, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Is 2.8Ghz really your max there?



LDT of 340 is possible, cpu at 2920 mhz is also possible.  B ut the problem I get then is very quick system lock, errors and so on...  2.8ghz is good, even in very hot summer days.  2830mhz is the limit in games, and even then it can lock with room temps higher than 25°c.  So basically 2.8ghz is what I use.

It's the same problem with the memory.  235mhz memory works (ddr470), but it will eventually do errors.  I don't know what is the problem.  I think the problem is the CPU.  The motherboard is good, but not near the Expert model or a Venus.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 25, 2006)

Expert and Venus aren't that much greater than the LanParty UT nF4 models.


----------



## DGuy (Sep 25, 2006)

_33 said:


> Impossible to do here.  It could be my Venice holding me back because the max memory I can go is 235mhz and it is not stable.  I use bios from april 06 from DFI unmodded.  My cpu doesn't go much more than 2800mhz stable with my current cpu cooler.  I am planning on moving to opteron 165 also  .   Just don't have the cash!



why not go with a 4400 X2 it is cheaper and can be overclock to the same speeds. but with high multiplier. I don't like the 9x in the 165. i liked the 10x better that was in my 3800x2

think of it this way.  with cpu to ram ratio at 1:1 and hitting ddr500 speed = 250mhz
opteron 165 = 250x9 = 2250mhz
3800 X2     = 250x10 = 2500mhz
4400 X2     = 250x11 = 2750mhz
4800 X2     = 250x12 = 3000mhz

with the x11 you will not need to ratio your ram really. and should run faster. i would like to get the 4800x2 and you can get them now for around the same price as the 165. and if the 4800 would hit 250 then your cpu and ddr will be running fast with a 1:1 ratio.


----------



## DGuy (Sep 25, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Expert and Venus aren't that much greater than the LanParty UT nF4 models.



I have the LanParty UT nF4 Expert version


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 25, 2006)

What I meant was the normal (like Ultra-D, SLI-D[R]) and such, wasn't too much behind the Expert and Venus models.


----------



## _33 (Sep 25, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> What I meant was the normal (like Ultra-D, SLI-D[R]) and such, wasn't too much behind the Expert and Venus models.



The power management is much more refined and more stable.


----------



## _33 (Dec 7, 2006)

DGuy said:


> I have the LanParty UT nF4 Expert version



Dguy, is it possible for yoou to post me your SPD values (dump) using program SPDTOOL so I can compare yours with mine?

Thanks!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

_33 said:


> Dguy, is it possible for yoou to post me your SPD values (dump) using program SPDTOOL so I can compare yours with mine?
> 
> Thanks!



33, how much did you pay for the 2 sticks of value?  I only ask because I got a really good deal on the HyperX which will do 490Mhz on 2.7V at 2.5-3-2-6 @ 1T and I would be interested to know if I really did get a fantastic deal!


----------



## _33 (Dec 7, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> 33, how much did you pay for the 2 sticks of value?  I only ask because I got a really good deal on the HyperX which will do 490Mhz on 2.7V at 2.5-3-2-6 @ 1T and I would be interested to know if I really did get a fantastic deal!



Well that seems to be a good memory speed for DDR, how much do you get in Sandra memory bandwidth? I don't remember how much I paid for mine, around 250$ canadian, last summer.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2006)

_33 said:


> Well that seems to be a good memory speed for DDR, how much do you get in Sandra memory bandwidth? I don't remember how much I paid for mine, around 250$ canadian, last summer.




Its a couple of weeks since I last ran the test, think it was 7600 @ 97% efficiency but will run it again sometime.  Memory is a bit more exspensive in the UK than US about 15% more in fact so if you take that into account anyways i think I paid £125 for my 2 Gig which would be around $230 but as I said we pay more for it over here usually anyways.


----------

